# how often do you pay employees



## standards (Jan 31, 2015)

How often do you pay employees. Do you pay weekly or every other week. What works best for you and your help. My payroll lady says her clients are all different. I do bi monthly but guys want weekly. I bet if I change it they will want something else.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

standards said:


> I bet if I change it they will want something else.


It depends on your help. In my experiences, they want weekly and don't get the whole waiting for a few days to process payroll even on a weekly basis either.

The only one on a bi-weekly payroll is me.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

I am a firm believer in paying employees every week and there are several benefits.

From an employee's view, if you pay every two weeks I can see your employees having to get advances too often and they will promise to pay you back when they get their check. So, you are paying them every week, anyway. Giving advances creates serious keeping problems because when you write checks for a loan that is not taxed and then you can mess your books up when you have to account for your loan and deduct the taxes from the actual pay check. Then, your employees don't understand and they think you are stealing from them. There is not much more that grind my gears than giving an advance and then the employee accuses me of stealing from him because he doesn't understand the record keeping.

From an employer's view, I prefer to pay every week, write more smaller checks and even up with my employees every Friday. If my payroll is $*** every week I don't like having the feeling of having to make sure that I have double $***. I would rather pay every week and know that what is left is mine.

Our pay period ends on Tuesday evening. Our employees turn in their payroll on Wednesday morning and they get paid on Friday. If I paid every two weeks, then my secretary would have double the number of transactions. Our payroll for one week consists of about 85 jobs/transactions and 200 pages of records. If we wait two weeks my secretary would have to manage 170 jobs/transactions, 400 pages of records and that would be mind-boggling, take three times longer because the larger stack of papers is harder to sort through and end results would be more confusion and more errors.

KISS = 'Keep It Simple Stupid' Keep it small and keep it accurate.

I always say it is, "pay now, or pay later." I always prefer to pay when I have the money and move on.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Bi weakly. I'm not a bank, or a financial advisor. Grown men should be able to budget their money, if they can't it's not my problem. Our pay week goes from Saturday through second Friday. They get paid on the third week. 

Also I don't get why anyone would try to pay employees the same week as they are getting paid for.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

No employees, but I vote once a month. I'd rather have the type of employee who has their life together enough to handle that. Then again, I suppose those guys probably already own their own business.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Golden view said:


> No employees, but I vote once a month. I'd rather have the type of employee who has their life together enough to handle that. Then again, I suppose those guys probably already own their own business.



That's how I pay myself. I pay all my bills at once at the end of the month. 

I worked for a place that paid on the 15th and last day of the month. That was weird to me, and I've worked weekly and bi weekly. When I worked bi weakly I was in my teens, and I liked it because I spent less money. It's easier to save when you get twice the pay check.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I pay weekly on Monday for the previous week. Sometimes I pay myself weekly, sometimes bimonthly, sometimes late or not at all. But the help always gets paid.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Golden view said:


> No employees, but I vote once a month. I'd rather have the type of employee who has their life together enough to handle that. Then again, I suppose those guys probably already own their own business.


You would never have employees if that was the case.

My pay day is every Wednesday for the week prior.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

My two guys every week. I take a check once a month.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Weekly.
NYS hourly employees are to be paid weekly


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

Golden view said:


> No employees, but I vote once a month. I'd rather have the type of employee who has their life together enough to handle that. Then again, I suppose those guys probably already own their own business.


Once a month???

Even the welfare pays twice monthly!


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

pcplumber said:


> Once a month???
> 
> Even the welfare pays twice monthly!


Should I try to compete with welfare for good employees?

I'm mostly just stirring the pot. I'd pay a good guy whatever schedule he wanted. I wouldn't hire an employee if I didn't have money in the bank for 4 months of their wages. I pay my subs the minute they're done, any day of the week.


----------



## 402joel (Sep 1, 2011)

The 25 years or so I had carpenters on payroll I paid weekly, I called in the hours to my accountant on Monday for the previous week, and picked up the checks from him on Wednesday for the guys.
All taxes were E filed that Wednesday as well.
Subs were paid when they invoiced, suppliers paid monthly.
Myself? I was paid last.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

We started paying every 2 weeks, less office work. 

For years we paid weekly, for the week before hours not that weeks hours. 

As far as advances you could pay people every day and some would still ask for a $20.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

We get PAID for this?!?!


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I use a payroll company and pay my guys every two weeks, halfs the amount I have to pay the payroll company. 
They told me its the law in CT that if they want it you have to pay weekly


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Weekly. They earned the money, I give it to them.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have always done biweekly. Anyone who has to get paid every week can go work for someone else. Less bookkeeping, less payroll expenses, less headaches. All of our guys are direct deposit, including myself, so there are never any paychecks to deal with ever.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I pay biweekly pretty much same way and for the same reasons as Warren.


----------



## standards (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the input I think I will keep it the same. I just wanted to make sure I'm fair. I guess it's their fault they have $300 sunglasses and $600 phones.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> It doesn't matter to me whether or not you pay annually and your employees are happy. What I am picking on is contractors attitude problems. The tone tells me that there is an unhealthy distance between employers and employees.
> 
> I see a 'Me Tarzan, You Jane' mentality. I wouldn't last long with an employer who tells me that he wants to pay me every two weeks because paying weekly is an inconvenience and them have him expect me to work late on a job for his selfish interest. For an employer like that he would not get one extra second of my time for free.


Tone in the internet had more to do with your attitude than others. Tone and inflection are easily misunderstood in print. 

As an employer the reason is not relevant. If you work for me you have already agreed to the terms.

I just don't understand the need to be paid weekly.

But when I have had them we paid weekly. It's all about presentation and attitude.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> It doesn't matter to me whether or not you pay annually and your employees are happy. What I am picking on is contractors attitude problems. The tone tells me that there is an unhealthy distance between employers and employees.
> 
> I see a 'Me Tarzan, You Jane' mentality. I wouldn't last long with an employer who tells me that he wants to pay me every two weeks because paying weekly is an inconvenience and them have him expect me to work late on a job for his selfish interest. For an employer like that he would not get one extra second of my time for free.


The employer attitude is the problem? Coming from the one who wouldn't work a extra second of over time? Time you get paid for.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> No you said he was just. He was not just doing one thing. While he was explaining his method, he was bashing others.


I said he was explaining his stance, I didnt say he was just in his stance. Apparently he has a good reason for his position, I don't see the need for someone calling him retarded over it.


----------



## Fingersmasher (May 28, 2013)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Right and I've never heard of an employee being paid once a month.



I'm an employee and I get paid once a month.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> He is just explaining why he pays weekly.







WarnerConstInc. said:


> I said he was explaining his stance, I didnt say he was just in his stance. Apparently he has a good reason for his position, I don't see the need for someone calling him retarded over it.


That's exactly what you said.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Who said it was too much work? I think they said it was easier to do biweekly.


I took a few folks as saying something along those lines, but I was also speaking in general when it comes to my experience with the situation in the real world and not pointing any direct fingers at folks in the thread....

that said... 




1985gt said:


> We started paying every 2 weeks, less office work.





Warren said:


> I have always done biweekly. Anyone who has to get paid every week can go work for someone else. Less bookkeeping, less payroll expenses, less headaches.





TxElectrician said:


> I pay biweekly pretty much same way and for the same reasons as Warren.





Johnny_5 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see how doing payroll weekly is less work than biweekly.


To me when folks say it is less work, they are still in effect saying it is too much work to do on a weekly basis... *shrugs*


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That's exactly what you said.


I said he was just explaining the way he payed. Did I need to include that he included his reasons why?

Plain and simple, he was explaining his reasons for doing what he did. 

I didn't say he was just in his reasoning, just that he was explaining his reasoning for doing what he did.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I said he was just explaining the way he payed. Did I need to include that he included his reasons why?
> 
> Plain and simple, he was explaining his reasons for doing what he did.
> 
> I didn't say he was just in his reasoning, just that he was explaining his reasoning for doing what he did.


But he wasn't just explaining why. He was also bashing others who don't do it his way. My point has nothing to do with his reasoning just his need to bash others.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I didn't see it as bashing at all. Seems like he was speaking from decades of experience in dealing with employees and being an employer. 

I guess he must have offended you


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Lugnut1968 said:


> I took a few folks as saying something along those lines, but I was also speaking in general when it comes to my experience with the situation in the real world and not pointing any direct fingers at folks in the thread....
> 
> that said...
> 
> ...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I didn't see it as bashing at all. Seems like he was speaking from decades of experience in dealing with employees and being an employer.
> 
> I guess he must have offended you


No he said that he saw it as uncaring and hatred, that's bashing regardless of what you think. He didn't say in his experience he directly said that it seems here, meaning this discussion and those that don't agree with him.

Offended? How so? I pay the same way he does, weekly. I can't be offended for others.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Warren said:


> It is too much work. I could also give every employee a ride to work everyday, that would be a lot of work too, right? I work hard enough. I don't need any additional work just to satisfy an employee who can't manage his bills. Been there, done that, not going back.
> 
> In my experience, guys who can't adapt to being paid bi weekly are either stoners, drunks, or just plain old crybaby mommas boys who haven't learned how to live in the grown up world yet.


There is a lot of truth in what you say there. Not even going to attempt to deny it. In certain fields that is a large percentage of the ones in that field.. and in these parts, that is the case with construction. But I have found a LOT of great workers who can't manage their money well enough to handle being paid biweekly.. and I personally do not want to limit myself to having to find guys who are good workers, know their craft AND are well disciplined financially...

as others have said in the thread, most of the ones who fit that criteria are already employed for themselves.

With how I run my books there is no more work in paying someone weekly versus paying them biweekly or monthly... it all goes in a spreadsheet and I transfer it from there to the checks being printed out. So it only takes an hour a week max, instead of an hour every two weeks...


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Lugnut1968 said:


> There is a lot of truth in what you say there. Not even going to attempt to deny it. In certain fields that is a large percentage of the ones in that field.. and in these parts, that is the case with construction. But I have found a LOT of great workers who can't manage their money well enough to handle being paid biweekly.. and I personally do not want to limit myself to having to find guys who are good workers, know their craft AND are well disciplined financially...
> 
> as others have said in the thread, most of the ones who fit that criteria are already employed for themselves.
> 
> With how I run my books there is no more work in paying someone weekly versus paying them biweekly or monthly... it all goes in a spreadsheet and I transfer it from there to the checks being printed out. So it only takes an hour a week max, instead of an hour every two weeks...


So, according to your math, you spend an extra 26 hours a year paying weekly. So were talking probably a grand a year on your part for doing it that often. I can think of a lot of good use for that monery.

Like I said, I have been hiring guys for over 25 years. Where I used to work, it was always weekly. I have seen guys refuse to work for me because of it being biweekly here. That just saves us trouble down the road. Tells me a lot about the person right there.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Warren said:


> So, according to your math, you spend an extra 26 hours a year paying weekly. So were talking probably a grand a year on your part for doing it that often. I can think of a lot of good use for that monery.
> 
> Like I said, I have been hiring guys for over 25 years. Where I used to work, it was always weekly. I have seen guys refuse to work for me because of it being biweekly here. That just saves us trouble down the road. Tells me a lot about the person right there.


Sure.. 26 hours a year, but that money is paid to me.. that is part of the overhead in pricing jobs so no loss of money.  

Don't get me wrong though... I am and always have been a small company. The most employees I have ever had at once was maybe 10 but I tried to stay at or under 8... If I were substantially larger than that I could possibly rethink the weekly situation. So we may not be comparing apples to apples in the discussion..


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Who said it was too much work? I think they said it was easier to do biweekly.


No! Someone said they pay workers every two weeks because it is more convenient.

I am not bashing others. I am disagreeing with their attitude toward employees. There is a huge difference. Do we need to get into the dictionary definition?

I have to laugh at the irony. We contractors tend to complain about slow paying customers. I can retrieve many posts where members state that they won't start a job without a deposit. There are many posts about slow paying customers. Then, we get a cheering section where many people are cheering for paying every two weeks because it is more convenient.

I will bet your attitude will be much different when one of your good and long term customers tell you that he will pay you for your job within a few weeks when it is convenient for him. Yes, I will start telling my creditors that I will pay them when it is convenient.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Lugnut1968 said:


> Sure.. 26 hours a year, but that money is paid to me.. that is part of the overhead in pricing jobs so no loss of money.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though... I am and always have been a small company. The most employees I have ever had at once was maybe 10 but I tried to stay at or under 8... If I were substantially larger than that I could possibly rethink the weekly situation. So we may not be comparing apples to apples in the discussion..


Your missing the point here. It is basic math. You agree that you are spending an extra 26 hours per year doing this. You say it cancels out because it is part of overhead. Wouldn't it be part of profit if the overhead was reduced by that $1000 per year?


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Warren said:


> Your missing the point here. It is basic math. You agree that you are spending an extra 26 hours per year doing this. You say it cancels out because it is part of overhead. Wouldn't it be part of profit if the overhead was reduced by that $1000 per year?


Nah.. because then I would not be charging for that. The overhead would be figured up at an hour every two weeks spent on payroll instead of an hour every week. So I actually make more money by doing it weekly when ya think about it 

If I went biweekly I would only be freeing up an hour a week to be doing something other than working... but that hour would be spent with me sitting at the same computer surfing CT and playing some online game or another anyway :laughing:


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

over here in Ireland all state, government type jobs are every 2 weeks, 
there is one store (Aldi) that pays once a month. 
I have heard first hand the problems their staff have budgeting for the month. 

personally I don't see the problem . all I would do is get paid into one account then direct debit one weeks money every week into another account 


in all building companies I have worked for I have been paid weekly and for the week I just worked plus last weeks overtime if there was any. 

most jobs I have left Friday evening with a cheque in hand, some companies even at before lunch so you could go up town and cash it if you wanted. 

I have to say I always thought more of the employers that thought enough to have the money there for 
I also allowed these employers a bit more slack when they needed a few minutes in the odd occasion that something needed to be done. 

I worked on one site. the boss was a complete idiot. you had to chase his for the cheque. he thought that because he hadn't paid you yet that you were still working even though it was past clocking out time. 
the very second it was clocking out time every one was into their vans ready to go. all in a line outside his office. he never got one minute of extra time out of anyone.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Lugnut1968 said:


> Nah.. because then I would not be charging for that. The overhead would be figured up at an hour every two weeks spent on payroll instead of an hour every week. So I actually make more money by doing it weekly when ya think about it
> 
> If I went biweekly I would only be freeing up an hour a week to be doing something other than working... but that hour would be spent with me sitting at the same computer surfing CT and playing some online game or another anyway :laughing:


I just can't help you.

I made two points about paying biweekly. It costs me less in time, money, or both, and it brings me a better quality of employee. I don't think that anyone can make a reasonable counter argument about these two points.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Lug MCMLXIIX, The more time you waste, the more YOU make, really?

I hope your employees read your posts.....:jester:

I charge $ 5.00 for a weekly check, 10$ for an "advance" on worked hours. On the down low, I'll usually eat the fees on actual non- self inflicted problems. 

After this years parade of moral scum that I hired, No loans without collateral & a promissory note--its tough getting work release for a "no account"

It is amazing, but the vast majority of criminals are lazy, thank God. and they vote Obama et al.

Good and great managers can and will transform some fraction of marginal workers into money machines for themselves and the company... Sadly the winds of politics recently favor not working for getting various types of Welfare from the different Government reelections schemes.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Never.

I keep em looking good and all that, but no dough.
See, when I get a *****, I got a *****. Dig?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Company policy I wrote before any employees, we pay bi-weekly, no one has requested, complained or quit over not being paid weekly.

A couple years back I was considering switching to bi-monthly (24 pay periods per year), pay on the 1st and 16th, ran it past the crew and the guys didn't like that one, so we kept it at bi-weekly (26 pay periods per year).


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes, because they get 2 more pay checks a year, they make more money........


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

kiteman said:


> Yes, because they get 2 more pay checks a year, they make more money........


How do they make more money? An hour worked is an hour paid, doesn't matter if the check is daily, weekly, bi-weekly, bi-monthly, monthly, semi-annual or annual, it's a dollar paid for an hours work


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm joking , but guaranteed some people see it that way.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess my irritation is if paying our help ever becomes too much a hassle then jesus...hang it up. We did used to have 12 or more people on the payroll. My wife called in their hours to paychecks and that's it, they were in the mailbox in 2 days.

Now she logs online and enters a double digit number and presses print from the payroll website.

Trust me when I say if this business dummy can manage to get a payroll check out once a week it's not too hard at all.

But it's a free country and doesn't effect the price of rice.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> How do they make more money? An hour worked is an hour paid, doesn't matter if the check is daily, weekly, bi-weekly, bi-monthly, monthly, semi-annual or annual, it's a dollar paid for an hours work


Actually they do. If I write a check to a guy for $2500, the take home is less than three separate checks.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Actually they do. If I write a check to a guy for $2500, the take home is less than three separate checks.



Well it's not SUPPOSED to be different, providing you use the correct tax table for the pay period. Yemv.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't see how a paycheque service cannot be more expensive processing 52 transactions a year and printing cheques 52 times, than doing it 26. My bank charges 50 cents per cheque alone.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

It's because you're checks have a "q" in them.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Actually they do. If I write a check to a guy for $2500, the take home is less than three separate checks.


They don't MAKE more money. They may take home more, but not make more. It will all be the same in the end.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

muskoka guy said:


> I don't see how a paycheque service cannot be more expensive processing 52 transactions a year and printing cheques 52 times, than doing it 26. My bank charges 50 cents per cheque alone.



The over night shipping is what adds up. It's like $50 a week.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I pay by the hour on the hour

But seriously. bi weekly. It's how 95% of the rest of the continent is paid

I did a job for a guy that got paid yearly. He was on contract with a high tech firm and they paid when the contract began. He'd get his cheque and finance a house build each year not needing a builders mortgage


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> The over night shipping is what adds up. It's like $50 a week.


 my payroll company is on the other side of town.
checks come via regular mail------ looking at last years envelopes they seem to average $1.40-$1.60 in postage.

I actually looked into Bi-weekly and direct deposit a few years ago. currently we pay weekly.--- payroll company was going to charge MORE per check for biweekly( but it wasn't twice as much as weekly)--- also it was more for direct deposit.

since they were charging MORE per check for bi-weekly--- the savings were extremely negligible.
Stephen


----------



## m2akita (May 18, 2012)

For those of you that pay bi-weekly or monthly, do you collect time cards on the same frequency? I think it would be better to still collect time cards on a weekly basis. Less reporting error if the employees have to report hours every week.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

m2akita said:


> For those of you that pay bi-weekly or monthly, do you collect time cards on the same frequency? I think it would be better to still collect time cards on a weekly basis. Less reporting error if the employees have to report hours every week.


We collect them every two weeks. The guys I have now are pretty good about it. I also have a big desk calendar, and the first thing I do after I take off my boots is to jot down approximate times. I have found very few time card errors. The guy that left me last year was really bad with his time sheet. He would have been bad whether it was weekly or bi weekly. I even offered to let him text me his time daily if it helped, but he never did.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

We collect ours weekly. Everyone starts and ends the day at the shop and punch in and out there. If for some reason the guys meet on the job the foreman fills out their times


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Time cards are put in a box in the shop with receipts every day. Pay checks are every two weeks, on Friday. Direct deposit is available, only one of our employees uses it. Owners checks are direct deposit on the first of the month. 

When me and my dad wrote the checks on the hood of our pick ups, it was weekly. A few years ago my mom moved it to bi weekly, i am not really sure why, nor do i care. Her systems work for her. 

Our deal with subs has always been if you invoice by Wednesday , you get paid Friday. On Thursday or after next Friday. We pretty much have always just paid out of the check book in our trucks upon completion though. Now the office wants that to stop, and in December all sub contractors were notified that the original agreement would be in place on the first of the year. Now if they invoice by Thursday ( supposed to be Wednesday but Thursday is ok) they get a quick books check Friday. After, next Friday. 

My drywall sub usually gets paid right away though. Lol.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Actually they do. If I write a check to a guy for $2500, the take home is less than three separate checks.


When we write checks for more that $1500 we encounter a few problems.

Many of our employees cash their paychecks at liquor store and check cashing whatever you call them. We receive calls from a few liquor stores that tell us that the IRS is all over their butts when they cash checks for more than $1500. We received so many of these phone calls that the problems the stores are having has to be serious. Of course, they blame this in 911 and terrorism. 

If a single employee earns $3,000 every week then we cannot write him two separate checks to reduce his taxes temporarily because everything will even up at the end of the year, but when we have an employee who averages $1500 per week and then earns $3,000 for one week we will write his two or three separate checks. This should make no difference to the tax agencies because the tax agencies look at the total year's income and not by the week and we keep the terrorist police off our backs.

Incidentally, my wife deposited $3500 in cash in the bank two days in a row and the total deposits was $7,000. I went to the bank on the 3rd or 4th day for something and when I was at the counter the teller told me that Homeland Security was on the phone and they wanted to know where we got the cash that my wife deposited. I told them that my wife cashes my paychecks, saved the money and she deposited the cash in out personal account. About one minuter later, Homeland Security called again and asked some more questions. I can't remember the 2nd questions, but I was surprised that Homeland Security would care about deposits that small. My bank told me that every time someone makes cash deposits more than a few thousand dollars two days in a row then Homeland Security gets involved.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Not TSA, (hundreds of Thousands Standing around Aimlessly(and getting union scale AND voting Dumocrat till and past death)) but IRS trying to stamp out cash for big brother.

So every month when Hosea sends mommacitas dollars to the Homeland, the TSA checks out every international transfer, really?????

Income Tax withholding THE biggest scam that allows over taxation to flourish.
WWII Treasury Secretary's Morganthues Temporary scheme is now allowing trillions to be firked out Americans paychecks.

Every paycheck ought to have year to date total of ALL deductions, employer and employee "shares"


----------



## Maxon100 (Feb 11, 2015)

Every other week but weekly seems ok too.

http://stormproofroofing.org/


----------



## HawkCreek (Feb 28, 2015)

I get paid bi-monthly, been that way so long I'd probably figure something shady was going on if they started handing me a check every week. Obviously it works well for some of you though.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I get paid bi-weekly, some of the smaller guys around here pay a small advance on the 15th of the month then the rest on the last day of the month.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I pay my guys every Friday.


----------

